# Waxing the numberplate - beneficial?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Something I just wondered, would it do any harm to wax the number plates (assuming it is on top of the clear film that covers the plate itself?)

Might be a waste of time/stupid idea, but hey it is DW where we are all clean freaks!! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No, I seal mine whenever I'm doing the car.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't think it does any harm... I accidently ran accross the old mans when i was waxing, took it off and it just made it bead! :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I clean and seal behind the number plates so im worse than you


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

bigmc said:


> No, I seal mine whenever I'm doing the car.


+1:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheers guys, yeah it was just a crazy thought that I had & just wondered if anyone else had done/does it.

I mean it would be good when it is dirty & you take the pressure washer to it, then just watch it run right off without becoming 'etched' on the numberplate.  :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutely, always do the numberplate. even machine it if it looks a bit worse for wear :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Of course you should!

I even de-swirl mine! 

Makes cleaning easier (especially of bugs etc). :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

chillly said:


> I clean and seal behind the number plates so im worse than you


Do that too....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

never clean or wax mine....can't be to careful at the speeds I drive... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I never thought of waxing the number plate - another job to add to the list!


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Wouldnt super shiny plates cause glare if you were passing a camera 


I've used a bit of srp on my plates an lights in the past


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

i`ve recently started sealing number plates , when it comes to cleaning the bugs off it makes cleaning easier , if there damaged i`ll replace them for new ones :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

daydotz said:


> Wouldnt super shiny plates cause glare if you were passing a camera
> 
> I've used a bit of srp on my plates an lights in the past


Only if you were speeding...


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I seal mine, always give it a wipe over with acrylic Jett when doing the car. Also remove it a few times a year and clean behind it, dont tend to seal behind as have it in my head that the sticky pads wont stick so well once I replace it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i seal mine makes bug removal easier.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As above, easier bug removal, and I seem to get tar on my rear plate too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> As above, easier bug removal, and I seem to get tar on my rear plate too


in 10 months ive only found about 6 tar spots on my car... every one on the wheels.. and thats the lot lol..

maybe scottish councils can't afford tar :lol:
or the pressure washer is taking it off...


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Always seal mine, always have. Makes it easie to clean and why not. It is harder to go round it then over it. I do all my glass too. Mind I have some FK100p on my plastic trim and it's gone virtually white. I can't get the darn stuff off. 

Anyone take their plate off to clean under it? I must say I haven't ever done that.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive done it a couple times.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Why not. I also machine them to get the swirls out. I always give them a spritz of Opti Seal as I am doing the car. Or Permanon Car Supershine Seal if it is raining, yes....you can apply this stuff in the rain.

I don't use wax anymore, Is so yesterday!!!!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Don't think it does any harm... *I accidently ran accross the old mans when i was waxing*, took it off and it just made it bead! :lol:


yeah yeah


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Never done it, bl**dy hell-something else to do now!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I got metal plates from Dubmeister (UK legal pressed plates) so the first thing I did was seal them with 2 layers of HD wax and it did help a bit in cleaning and protecting the finish. 3 years on though and the front plate black text is wearing off in places. Be that from washing or wear on the roads I am not sure 

In fairness machining plastic number plates would keep them looking alot better than the metal ones over time, I really dont think there is enough paint to do it on the metal pressed plates.


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

I always seal my plates! Mine are clearcoated. If not cared for, it'll fade away and oxidize and will look odd on a well deatiled car! 

Posted from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yep, always de-swirl and wax/ seal as well as lights along with rest of car!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Why not. I also machine them to get the swirls out. I always give them a spritz of Opti Seal as I am doing the car. Or Permanon Car Supershine Seal if it is raining, yes....you can apply this stuff in the rain.
> 
> I don't use wax anymore, Is so yesterday!!!!


Must disagree Steve,wax ftw.
sealing a car just isnt the same as waxing it imo,far less fun and they last for ever these days,no good for a lot of product whores on here ,great for customers though i guess but as a pro detailer Steve i doubt you get many top up details very often using Sealents mate.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

opti sealed


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm with most on here. I machine polish/SRP and then wax or seal dependant on customers wishes.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried to take mine of my lexus last week. Couldn't get the damn screws out the rear one, must have been done up by king kong. I need to get the screws out so I can polish them up, the heads are rusty.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't do my current ones but on my old car I had legal pressed plates and I sealed them front and back before they went on.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well an update on this:

I gave my new Golf numberplates 2 coats of HD Wax on each of them about a month ago & every time I've gone to rinse the car before washing it with the powerwasher all flies/bugs etc just slide right off it!! :thumb:

So yup, I reckon every few months or so I'lll just top it up with a coat of HD wax. Oh & I got sheeting on the plates rather than beading for some reason??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I would have never have thought of doing that until I read a while back this practice was being done on here.

As my plates are the modern plastic clear coated ones, I might as well crack open my finest nano sealants


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Well an update on this:
> 
> I gave my new Golf numberplates 2 coats of HD Wax on each of them about a month ago & every time I've gone to rinse the car before washing it with the powerwasher all flies/bugs etc just slide right off it!! :thumb:
> 
> So yup, I reckon every few months or so I'lll just top it up with a coat of HD wax. *Oh & I got sheeting on the plates rather than beading for some reason??*


Would that be to do with the angle of the plates?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Would that be to do with the angle of the plates?


Possibly. Never really gave it much thought why they sheeeted rather than bead - either way I'm not fussed just good to know the protection is there.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the pressed metal ones from Elite and they were protected with 2 layers of AF Tough Coat and topped up occasionally :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup, mine are waxed.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

mine always get Z5 put on them


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I have always waxed the plates, front and rear - Not sure why I even started it but just seemed to make sense really when doing the bumpers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I also wax mine, same benefits of waxing paintwork when it comes to getting bugs off, though it won't deflect radar guns or dazzle speed cameras sadly..


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Tough coat on and behind my plates, makes cleaning them a doddle


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Always do mine along with head/tail lights.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't bother waxing the plates, but I do clean and seal behind the plates.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm gonna start doing this now, I always find getting bugs off the front plate hard.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Always add a coat of werkstat AJT to the number plates when I'm doing the car :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

dont wax them,but i do polish them.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Never in my life of car cleaning have I ever waxed a number plate, I wax the number plate surround but not the plates.

It's made me think that waxing or placing a sealant on the front number plate might be worth while doing, as the heat attracts alots of bugs and fly's this season, so you have given me inspiration to wax my front number plate to aid easier clean up from the front :thumb:

Good thinking from you VWGolffan :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I always give the number plates a coat of Sealent when I am using it as I dont use wax, or I will use Reload on them. I find doing this helps to stop bugs sticking.


----------

